# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorontsteking

## Norbert

Twee maanden geleden had ik eenoorontsteking ten gevolge van een keelontstekeing en het op dat moment zwak zijn, zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk Een antibiotika kuur werd mij voorgeschreven en die heb ik uitgenomen. Na 2 a 3 dagen kon ik weer werkzaam zijn maar er zit sindsdien een gezwollen gevoel in mijn oren en mijn gehoor is met 20 tot 30 % afgenomen. Meer het recter dan het linker. Volgens de specialist is hier niets a te doen. En kan het alleen maar erger worden. Die man heeft ook geen scan genomen of andere proeven. (woon in Madrid) Alleen in mijn oor gekeken. Ook heb ik suizingen die nog net niet te erg zijn. 
Wie heeft raad. Ik ben 58 j oud en tot op heden kerngezond.

----------

